# Nova launcher on jb



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I use nova for jb ROMs because I choose ICS app anims (nova settings under look and feel). I love ICS anims. But, the animation into app drawer is glitchy whenever nova needs to reload the drawer. This only happens for me on jb; it's perfect on ICS. Anyone else have this issue?

Oh, and it does on every jb ROM I've been on.

LiQuiD JB FTW!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Does NL have an option to keep it in memory? I seem to recall someone mentioning this as a resolution to redraws.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why does Nova launcher ever need to redraw? I have never had an issue like that


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

kochoid said:


> I use nova for jb ROMs because I choose ICS app anims (nova settings under look and feel). I love ICS anims. But, the animation into app drawer is glitchy whenever nova needs to reload the drawer. This only happens for me on jb; it's perfect on ICS. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Oh, and it does on every jb ROM I've been on.
> 
> LiQuiD JB FTW!


Are you referring to how the apps instantly show up for a brief moment when you open the app drawer, THEN the zoom animation plays? I get that, too. Pretty sure it also happened to me when I used Apex. Not sure what the culprit could be.


----------



## YelraH777 (Jun 7, 2011)

It happens to me also! the stock launcher never has this problem...


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thand said:


> Are you referring to how the apps instantly show up for a brief moment when you open the app drawer, THEN the zoom animation plays? I get that, too. Pretty sure it also happened to me when I used Apex. Not sure what the culprit could be.


huh? Never once had this problem on any launcher. I used to be a big fan of Apex, Now I have been using Nova a lot. Never heard of that issue before. Maybe it is something to do with your animation time tweaks in developer settings.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I get that problem on Nova & Apex on all JB roms. I'm sure they will work it out eventually. Nova does not have a 'keep in memory' setting & it doesn't help with Apex when that is selected either.


----------

